

Rainbow for Firebug brings javascript syntax highlighting to Firebug - woid
http://xrefresh.com/rainbow

======
ars
Looks nice, but I can't afford anything that slows down firebug - it's so so
so slow as it is.

------
elai
Why is something that is so simple & fast in almost everything else is so slow
in firebug?

~~~
ars
Because firebug enables firefox debug mode which is very slow.

